# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen am/um Ostern

## magendii

Hallo zusammen,

Ich mchte gerne um Ostern, also im Mrz irgendwann, zum Surfen und suche noch Gleichgesinnte. Spontan htte ich an Kanaren gedacht oder mit dem Auto nach Sdfrankreich oder Sardinien. Platz ist in meinem Bulli vorhanden.
Ich komme vom Bodensee und wrde mich ber Gesellschaft freuen.

Gru Manu

----------


## Hiob10hiob

Wie lang hast du den vor weg zu fahren?

----------


## Dadaam

wir haben auch vor zu der zeit richtung sdfrankreich zu fahren (hyeres, leucate). sind 2 studenten (22,25) und fahren mit meinem van ab 25.03 bis 12-14.04.

mitfahrgelenheit haben wir keine anzubieten, dennoch offen fr gute spots/gnstige campingpltze, vllt. kann man sich ja auch absprechen zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort zu sein

gru daniel

----------


## Dadaam

httest du auch platz fr 2 leute + surfgepck in deinem bus?wrde das reisen um einiges preiswerter machen! gru daniel

----------


## magendii

Wahrscheinlich werd ich 1 Woche, max. 10 Tage fahren. Von der zeit her wrde ich gerne die Ferien meiden, weil billiger. Sprich vor dem 25.3. oder ab dem 6.4.
Platz hab ich leider nur noch einen. Aber wir knnten uns ja eine Unterkunft teilen.
Gru Manu

----------


## jf-schramm

Moin,

ich kann leider aus persnlichen Grnden meine gebuchte Ferienwohnung nicht nutzen. Habe vom 27.3-7.4 in Giens ein Ferienhaus mit 4 Betten gebucht. Kosten sind gut 500 fr die Zeit.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch am besten direkt bei mir janfrieder@web.de

----------

